# Bracelet Apple Watch



## Nathan008 (20 Décembre 2020)

Hello

J'ai acheté il y a quelques jours une Apple Watch SE 44mm avec un bracelet sport. Le bracelet est sympa, très léger, je ne le sens pas mais j'aimerais tout de même me faire une petite collection de bracelets en fonction de mes tenues.

Je suis allé voir sur le site d'Apple mais je trouve que les bracelets restent assez chers (le tressé à 100 euros ?) et surtout, les délais de livraison sont longs (1 mois minimum).

Sauriez-vous vers quelles marques de bracelets je devrais me pencher pour en acheter d'autres? Des bracelets, des marques à recommander?

Merci!


----------

